# EZBuild Engine



## mocaquita (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,
Been lurking here for a few weeks and I must say I find it very interesting and I am impressed with the knowledge and skill in the group. Been a toolmaker/machinist for 20 years and have been slowly getting my home shop in order. Have a ways to go yet. Thought I'd post my build of the EZbuild engine that I did for my grandaughter Isabel (Izzy). Just did some modifications to the plans I found here. She has a mechanical aptitude and a birthday soon, so I was looking for something simple to build and present to her as an assembly kit. Need to generate some pictures and assembly instructions as they live 750 miles from here, and I won't be there to help out. Will post a couple pictures, I think I have it figured out! (my first posting)

Dave


----------



## Foozer (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks real nice, like the "Name" touch on the flywheel.

Robert


----------



## black85vette (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome job and great story. Cool idea to put her name on it and customize it.  Like the connecting rods and the shape you gave them. Looks wonderful and I'm sure Izzy will love it. Thm:


----------



## capjak (Mar 7, 2010)

It sure is pretty Dave. I'm sure that Izzy will enjoy it.

Jack


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, WAY COOL! 8) Dave, Isabel should/will be tickled as all Hell with that beauty. Very interesting character you gave that E-Z. Just how did you accomplish the letters for the name in the flywheel? 


BC1
Jim


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you thought of making or buying a boiler so you can run it on live steam? Trust me, running on steam is a whole different and more exciting experience and you won't regret it!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dave.
Awesome job and a great idea for the name.
No mistaking it was made for Izzy as she grows up.
Maybe you should attach a plate somewhere...
"To Izzy, From...uh...
Gramps?
Opa?
Poppie?
Grandpa?

A video would be great.


----------



## mocaquita (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks everyone for the comments! I will try to answer the questions and post a video.

bearcar1 ~
I have a modest CNC mill at home here, I use Quickcad for cad software and Sheetcam for cam software. While it would be possible to draw the flywheel with the lettering, Sheetcam will not import fonts. However you can add lettering directly in Sheetcam. It was a matter of rotating the flywheel geometry and and 1 font at a time and rotating again until I liked it. Took a few tries to get it right. Sheetcam by the way is great software, for the price. While making this project I discovered my postprocessor was not handling counterclockwise arcs greater than 180 degrees properly, so I had to do a little post editing. Nice to get that bug out of the way.

Kaleb ~
Yes, I do have an interest in boilers! But that will have to wait for a while. Have the idea that I should add a flyball governor to a Tinypower Ajax that I made a few years ago.

Dave

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u2ipHIdee8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425"


----------



## Mike N (Mar 7, 2010)

Dave,

Nice job, I like the name in the flywheel!

Have you tried Millrite v6 software for your engraving??
http://www.hugequestions.com/MillWrite/MillWrite-v6-demo.html (free download)
It is a free demo program, it works great! You can export G codes & dxf files. It also will engrave Truetype Fonts.

Mike N.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 7, 2010)

Good paint scheme. The brass bits are set off nicely.
Runs nice too, and with a pleasing sound. 

Dean


----------



## Diy89 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice touch with the personalizing. Great paint job to!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 7, 2010)

Great sound.
And like everyone said...nice paint job.


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 7, 2010)

Great work, great name. :bow:




			
				Mike N  said:
			
		

> Have you tried Millrite v6 software for your engraving??
> It is a free demo program, it works great! You can export G codes & dxf files. It also will engrave Truetype Fonts.



The only version I can find on there is a crippled demo, that changes all text to A, B, or C. Still, I use the older version of MillWrite, and it IS a good program.


----------

